
B&Q Implement “Queueing” to buy online - avalore
https://www.diy.com
======
samizdis
> Number of users in queue ahead of you: 361164

This is surely a prank.

~~~
avalore
Apparently not. Crazy right

------
throwaway888abc
I would suggest to quickly rollback this feature.

Revenue down significantly. SEO damaged badly.

If prank then costly.

